# Which is best......



## Marion (Jul 6, 2005)

..... for the surf? Penn Squidder or Surfmaster? This is my first post. Newbie. Go easy on me...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

We are the nicest,most accomodating people on the feeshen-web Marion.....our first questions... 1)what will you be feeshen for and 2)do you want a conventional or spinning outfit....the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Both are kind of "vintaged" reels.. Both can be casted,but newer technology has them both whooped now.. I've never thrown a surfmaster,but have thrown squiders,yes it will work in the surf,but you're gonna have to do some practicing to throw it. As far as fighting a fish,squider is a great reel,as was said in another thread,time tested..IMO..


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*You might be a newbie, * but your tackle has been around for a while !

_( Have you been raiding Grandpa's garage ? )_

You'll find the "Surfmaster" to be the easier reel to cast.

The "Squidder" is best suited for vertical jigging and bottom fishing from a boat, bridge or pier.


----------



## Marion (Jul 6, 2005)

Rhondel, I'm a conventional type. Glad to hear you guys ain't vultures, waitin' on the poor little critter to take a fall....  

Drumdum, yep, my stuff has been around a while. I'm rather fond of the vintage stuff.

Smoothbore, in a way, you are correct, I ain't no virgin. Matter of fact, I reckon I'll be one of them grand-pas fore long and dang sure ain't been in my grand-pas garage. He never had one and he passed some 18 years ago.

The reason for my question is, I do not have a Surfmaster and am considering purchasing one. Of course my purchase may greatly depend on what I learn from this thread. If it is more suitable to surf-fishing, than the Squidder, then it's worth my money. (Which is what I gather from Smoothbore) 

Let 'er rip.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Never fished with either, but Ive been tinkering with a squidder here lately and its not all THAT bad to throw. I was throwin it with 30lb mono, 4oz. and a 6'6 ole stump heaver and was gettin 250ft out of it. FYI- USE THUMB PROTECTION (dont ask me how I know  ) lol

Lookin to use the squidder as a back up drum/striper/possibly cobia setup. If Im feeling froggy I might mag it, but so far fluff has been minimal, and I feel like my distance and accuracy with only increase with it actually on a surf rod, some good 20lb mono and 8nbait (just have to watch it when it gets close to hitting the ground/water then really put the thumb to it).
Sorry I dont know much, but this is what I have experience the past several days. 

Best of luck!
Justin


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Marion.......I didnt pay close attention to your question as you where asking an opinion between the two reels.I have feeshed both vintage reels and I liked the predecessor to the squidder which was the surfmaster.But with both being older reels ,who knows what kind of condition they will be in or how they would now cast.Either in good shape will do the job.If ya already have the squidder go with it.Iffn you're lookling for something to go buy,check out the daiwas........the R


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Marion, if you have both of these just sitten there then you have a choice but ya have to wonder just how much work they might need to bring them back to casting shape. There are a few really good new type reels on the market that can make your life so much easier and could give you more time to fish than repairing. One of the most proven and bullet proof reels out there is the SL30SH or what we call the SLOSH 30, very easy to learn to cast and one of the few that doesnt need any mods to tame it down. Another is the Penn 525 Mag and both are pretty low cost compaired to some of the new hot reels on the market.
You didnt say what you would be fishn for so a rod is wide open for now but the more info you give us the more we can give back.
Oh yea, welcome to the board and good luck.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Marion said:


> ..... for the surf? Penn Squidder or Surfmaster? This is my first post. Newbie. Go easy on me...


I have one #140 Squidder, three #500 Sqidders, four Surfmasters (#200? I think) and plenty spare spools for all. I have caught hundreds of fish on them. I would fish these anytime even though my 525 Mag currently has me spoiled. You can catch any thing that you can lift with these reels. The best part is that these reels have a single screw take down. It makes cleaning or changing spools a snap. If it is more than 30 years old you might want to replace the drag washers with the latest type. Download a parts diagram and clean'er up. My opinion; very good reels. Any that have aluminum spools can have magnets epoxied in for casting with out thumbing.


----------



## Marion (Jul 6, 2005)

Good replies and I do appreciate them. Varied opinions of course, but that's what makes a forum.

What do I fish for? What rod will I be using? Legitimate questions that deserve legitimate answers.

I have not fished the surf since I was a young teen. That's been a while. My angling since moving from the coast, some 30 odd years ago, has been for freshwater cats.

My wife and I are more than half-way through with raising the kids. Recently we have been venturing back to the coast, at every opprotunity. I miss the crabbing, clamming, surf and such that I grew-up doing. Let's just say I'm backing up 30 years and starting over.

That's why I'm here. To listen, ask & learn.


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret (Sep 27, 2004)

*To listen, ask & learn*

With that approach, you will go very, very far on this and the other forums. Probably not a bad approach to life, either. There are more knowledgeable people frequenting these boards than almost anyplace on the Internet. I would strongly advise taking their advice on reels. When it comes to rods, that is an entirely different subject. The best advice I could give, and one that I wish I had followed, find a shop that will let you "test drive" the rod you are considering with your reel. See how it feels to you because if your style, strength, casting abilities are not similar to individuals saying one rod is better than another, you are going to become very frustrated and very broke.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Capt. Kim CG Ret said:


> With that approach, you will go very, very far on this and the other forums. Probably not a bad approach to life, either. There are more knowledgeable people frequenting these boards than almost anyplace on the Internet. I would strongly advise taking their advice on reels. When it comes to rods, that is an entirely different subject. The best advice I could give, and one that I wish I had followed, find a shop that will let you "test drive" the rod you are considering with your reel. See how it feels to you because if your style, strength, casting abilities are not similar to individuals saying one rod is better than another, you are going to become very frustrated and very broke.


Great advice about the rods there Capt, wish I had followed it a few yrs ago myself...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

yep ....good advice on the rods,but its tuff finding someone that carries in stock and can let you tryout a Breakaway 1509,Rainshadow1509,1508,1502,the OM12Heavy,theOM12Lite,the Tica12' or Tica11'6",the Purglas440,the Outcast,the Zippwhatever,the new cheap Penn heaver ya gotta get,and the new prototype OM,annnnnnnd some of the new "secret gotta haves" that will be out soon....and that's just a sample of the heaver list............Oh didnt want a heaver;OK now,next category:Breakawayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....   ....the R


----------



## Marion (Jul 6, 2005)

*Ok Capt, rhondel, Cdog & others....*

What's your scoop on the Mackellow PPT rods?


----------

